# 2003 Nissan Altima Steering Column Noise down bumpy roads



## nobles1263 (Jul 10, 2011)

For about a year now, my 2003 Nissan Altima has had steering column rattling when going down bumpy roads or gravel type of roads. The column isn't moving, but you can hear that it's rattling somewhere. 

Do I need to be concerned or is this something I can continue driving with? I really don't have the money to get it fixed if it's an expensive repair. Any ideas???


----------

